# Silver Fern Chance



## footballer (Jul 7, 2013)

Is there any chance of acquiring a SFV seat, If anyone gets refused during the process. Will INZ allocate the seat online to get it filled ? ? ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

footballer said:


> Is there any chance of acquiring a SFV seat, If anyone gets refused during the process. Will INZ allocate the seat online to get it filled ? ? ?


No they won't.
SFV will reopen end next April 2014


----------



## footballer (Jul 7, 2013)

ok but, I have an email from INZ, stating the below during the 1st week of june, 2013 

"IF AN APPLICANT IS DECLINED,WITHDRAWN OR CANCELLED, THE PLACE WILL GO BACK INTO THE QUOTA. IS CORRECT AND THE ONLY WAY TO KNOW IS TO CHECK THE ONLINE SERVICE OR SILVER FERN JOB SEARCH ONLINE PAGE.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

footballer said:


> ok but, I have an email from INZ, stating the below during the 1st week of june, 2013
> 
> "IF AN APPLICANT IS DECLINED,WITHDRAWN OR CANCELLED, THE PLACE WILL GO BACK INTO THE QUOTA. IS CORRECT AND THE ONLY WAY TO KNOW IS TO CHECK THE ONLINE SERVICE OR SILVER FERN JOB SEARCH ONLINE PAGE.


Ok, maybe Immigration do open the portal for the spare places to be allocated, however it's hardly fair on everyone wanting one as not everyone will know?

Here's the link to the Silver Fern page stating applications are closed :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/silverfern/jobsearch.htm


----------



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

I have heard about the case where SFJS application accepted and approved after one month of quota fulfilled, but this case was happened on the very first year when SF scheme was started, and i think it happened because very few people were aware about it. 

But now SF visa scheme is being well known to most of the people. So less chances are there.



escapedtonz said:


> Ok, maybe Immigration do open the portal for the spare places to be allocated, however it's hardly fair on everyone wanting one as not everyone will know?
> 
> Here's the link to the Silver Fern page stating applications are closed :-
> 
> Silver Fern Job Search Visa


----------



## footballer (Jul 7, 2013)

Has anyone got refused - or withdrawn for silver fern visa ? ? ?


----------

